# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech RCD AMS v0.0.9.4

## mohamed73

*Martech RCD AMS v0.0.9.4*  * Latest Update :*   * - Fiat, 169 MP3, 7 648 561 316, 95320 by Blaupunkt 
  - Fiat, 194 CD SB05, 7 646 335 316, 95320 by Blaupunkt 
  - Fiat, 312 MP3 Ivory, 7 648 574 316, 95320 by Blaupunkt 
  - DTM - Hyundai, BE-7918 by Becker 
  - VW, MFD2 DVD, 7 612 002 015, 1K0 035 198A, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
  - Chrysler, P05064067AD-A, DY-7005LX-E, 34W549, MC9S12DJ256B by Mitsubishi 
  - Nissan, PN-2316M, CL0449, 28185 BN310, CY118, 93c46 by Clarion 
  - Nissan, PN-2316N, CL0449, 28185 BN310, CY128, 93c46 by Clarion 
  - Nissan, PN-2598F, CL0615, 28185 AV800, CY100, 93c46 by Clarion*  
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Martech Team.*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

